# Reptile Shops In Peteborough



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well going down in a few weeks to get our passports as we have left it to late to wait 6 weeks as we go on holiday in three so while im there might aswell check out the reptile shops is there any down ther?


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a thread a little while back -http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/136339-any-good-rep-shops-aroung.html

General consensus is none within a short distance!


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Last weekend I did discover a Peterborough pet shop with a great rep section (has chams, beardies, leos, cresties, a few snakes, some frogs etc etc) as well as equipment and livefoods.

The guy there seemed really friendly and helpful too, and the reps all looked in good condition. :2thumb:

AJ's Pet Supplies Ltd
The Showroom, Whittlesey Rd,
Peterborough,
Cambridgeshire
PE2 8RJ

Tel: *01733 358 848*

Definitely worth a visit!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

might have to check this one out aswell,


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

The reptile section has been open since January 08 apparently - all this time and I didn't know one was under my nose!

It's not huge, but big enough to cater for week to week reptile needs.:2thumb:

(If you know Peterborough at all, it's on the main road that runs through Stanground)


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting, i'll have to check it out! I was going to visit this weekend to pick up some frozen food, but was a bit more expensive than what I was after so went elsewhere - shall have to make a trip just to nosy around


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Interesting, i'll have to check it out! I was going to visit this weekend to pick up some frozen food, but was a bit more expensive than what I was after so went elsewhere - shall have to make a trip just to nosy around


 
hey did you already come to pboro?

the best one around here is 888 reptiles which is about 15 mins drive from here!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Mush said:


> hey did you already come to pboro?
> 
> the best one around here is 888 reptiles which is about 15 mins drive from here!!!


Yeh, i'm back in the Borough now for an indeterminate period of time, is 888 the same as Pet Leaders in Ramsey? Or am I thinking of somewhere totally different? 

I went to AJ's in Stanground this weekend and was mightily impressed. Only a small selection, but absolutely immaculate and some fantastic setups. All bulbs guarded, thermostats and sensors all visible for each tank, which is way more than i've seen in many other shops. It honestly seemed like there was no expense spared!

I was actually most impressed at the Yemen chameleon setup - a great size, and even better it was solo! The number of times I go into shops and see multiple chameleons in one tank...

Supplies a bit more expensive than what i'm used to, and only a small selection of reptiles, but the animal setups more than make up for that! :2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Yeh, i'm back in the Borough now for an indeterminate period of time, is 888 the same as Pet Leaders in Ramsey? Or am I thinking of somewhere totally different?
> 
> I went to AJ's in Stanground this weekend and was mightily impressed. Only a small selection, but absolutely immaculate and some fantastic setups. All bulbs guarded, thermostats and sensors all visible for each tank, which is way more than i've seen in many other shops. It honestly seemed like there was no expense spared!
> 
> ...


 
yeah 888 is what was formerly pet leaders, they ditched all the normal animal stuff and now solely reptiles!!! they have a mahoosive collection too and very clean and very well looked after!

havent been to AJ's for sometime, but when i went i was impressed and the prices werent bad for the animals i didnt think!

the thing is before AJ's we only had one reptile shop which was stupidly expensive and not very good quality items and no livestock.

you also have baytrees down at Spalding however i dont recommend them to be honest!!!

i swear by 888 though, amazing customer service and very very good prices and good quality animals!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Mush said:


> yeah 888 is what was formerly pet leaders, they ditched all the normal animal stuff and now solely reptiles!!! they have a mahoosive collection too and very clean and very well looked after!
> 
> havent been to AJ's for sometime, but when i went i was impressed and the prices werent bad for the animals i didnt think!
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for clearing that up, got a bit confused with who was who! I've been out of Peterborough for a while so haven't been to Ramsey since the shop changed to 888, will have to take a nosey round at some point and see what's changed  Last time I went when they were Pet Leaders I was pretty impressed with their selection of wood...that's all I really remember! And they had the reptiles in a 'side room' of sorts... I think they were in the process of refurbishing/renovating at the time too.

I visited Baytree when I first started keeping cresties, I was never really impressed with them either so I tend to go elsewhere! I also went to one round Wisbech way? Somewhere between P'boro and Kings Lynn anyway, and they didn't really make much of an impression to be honest - can't even remember where they were or what they were called! :blush:


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

CT1974 said:


> The reptile section has been open since January 08 apparently - all this time and I didn't know one was under my nose!
> 
> It's not huge, but big enough to cater for week to week reptile needs.:2thumb:
> 
> (If you know Peterborough at all, it's on the main road that runs through Stanground)


Last time i went there-must admit it was an age ago- he'd even stopped stocking crickets,lol,i might take a wander over tomorrow just to browse (not into reps anymore but i'll be up that way anyway) its just round the corner from the college my lad goes to and about 3 mins from my dentist,lol!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Cool, thanks for clearing that up, got a bit confused with who was who! I've been out of Peterborough for a while so haven't been to Ramsey since the shop changed to 888, will have to take a nosey round at some point and see what's changed  Last time I went when they were Pet Leaders I was pretty impressed with their selection of wood...that's all I really remember! And they had the reptiles in a 'side room' of sorts... I think they were in the process of refurbishing/renovating at the time too.
> 
> I visited Baytree when I first started keeping cresties, I was never really impressed with them either so I tend to go elsewhere! I also went to one round Wisbech way? Somewhere between P'boro and Kings Lynn anyway, and they didn't really make much of an impression to be honest - can't even remember where they were or what they were called! :blush:


 
this is the one near wisbech!

Mill Lane Pet Centre - Specialist Reptile, Bird, Fish and pet supplies

anyways i gotta scoot now!!

the reps in 888 are at the back of the store where the fish tanks used to be, must be least 3 or 4 times the size of selection of reps now!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i woudld adivse not going to 888 reptiles, took us ages to get there from cambs, and we were dissapointed 
take a trip to koi


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

I would recommend a trip to 888. Not a massive selection of animals on display, but a good selection none the less. Very friendly staff, and the biggest selection of artificial plants for your viv that you will find anywhere!


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had no idea just how many rep owners there were in and around the Peterborough area!! :2thumb:

Will have to check 888 out - last time I went was over a year ago, when it was still Pet Leaders.

Glad to hear that this area is beginning to offer a little more than just Baytrees!


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Well i popped in today to have a nose around and i was very impressed i must say both with the set ups and the guy who runs that section-he's not the owner of the shop- granted its not well stocked but he's only been going since Jan 21st and once he has regular shipments coming in then he's going to advertise big! He doesn't want to advertise now whilst things aren't too great and have people be disappointed when they get there and see stock is low but what he does have seems well cared for,clean and healthy. Lucky for me i'm not into reps anymore so can go and freely browse without temptation looming,heheh! Although i very nearly came home with a gorgeous avic avic -which my other half is hoping i go back for,lol :whistling2:

We chatted for about half an hour about this and that and he's very well informed and knows his stuff for sure so i can safely say that when he has things as he wants them the shop will be very popular indeed!
Thats my two pence worth anyway!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Mush said:


> hey did you already come to pboro?
> 
> the best one around here is 888 reptiles which is about 15 mins drive from here!!!


do you have the address for 888?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Triple 8 Reptiles
62 High Steet
Ramsey
Cambrideshire
PE26 1AA

if u are driving in from Peterborough towards Whittlesey and then go onto the Ramsey road u basically go to Ramsey, go through the centre and takes you to a T Junction and theyre just on the right hand side. Parking can be a bit of a poo so best to park in the centre near the shops, i have motorbike so i park on path hehe


----------

